# anyone spin aluminum?



## acrata4ever (Jul 30, 2011)

or have a lathe?


----------



## Hobacalypse (Aug 1, 2011)

What do you mean by Spin aluminum?


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

this http://tweedsblues.net/trader/spin.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6IobIn9CJM


----------



## Hobacalypse (Aug 1, 2011)

What is the use of a molonator cone.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 2, 2011)

it goes in guitars resophonic guitars


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 2, 2011)

I play reso.. Been playing about two years. As it isnot my primary instrument, I don't know what thoose are.. Fill me in?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 2, 2011)

Oooohhh.. Duh, it's the cone inside where the soundhole would be.. Never mind


----------

